# Monark built Elgin



## fboggs1986 (Jan 16, 2017)

Monark built Elgin project has begun. Started breaking it down today for a real good cleaning/service! Should clean up very nicely. Will keep the post updated with pics. 
Frank












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jan 16, 2017)

Looking good Frank!


----------



## fboggs1986 (May 2, 2017)

Almost done with the Monark built Elgin. Still have to put the dropstand on and will get some more pics in the daylight tomorrow. 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Scribble (May 3, 2017)

Looks good


----------



## fordmike65 (May 3, 2017)

Damn came out GREAT!!!


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 3, 2017)

Some more daylight pics!
Frank













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordmike65 (Jun 3, 2017)

Love this bike.


----------



## fboggs1986 (Jun 3, 2017)

fordmike65 said:


> Love this bike.




Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 3, 2017)

I'm a big fan of this one!!


----------

